# On Call Weather forecasters



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I wanted to see if any companies were using any text, phone or even email weather update services.
There’s a local company around here that used it and I thought I’d give it a try (mid season)

It’s called The weather pros.
Basically they text you daily with a forecast and sometimes a radar image of what’s expected.

I think we paid 140$ for a mid season-onward deal.

I feel it’s been real hit and miss. 
They seem to text after it’s already snowing or they’ll send a weather update late in the day 
I feel like I’m covered on the current radar aspect– As mentioned, I’m looking to see what others do in terms of forecast updates.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Neoweather. Not cheap. But extremely accurate and detailed. 

This is the first winter I've used them, I would put their accuracy at 90-95% and the misses that make up the remainder have been lake effect. And anyone that gets it knows how hard that can be to get right.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

That Neoweather would be interesting to use. For now, I use the apps of TWC, Accuweather, Weather Underground, and NWS. I think TWC owns Weather Underground. In my opinion, Accuweather is most accurate of what I use.


----------

